# Macy's Fireworks



## dandaluzphotography (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I took this shot of the Fireworks show on the Hudson River from Weehawken NJ.  I think the white balance might be off.  It looks slightly yellow.  Thoughts?

Thanks,
Danny


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 6, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 6, 2011)

^^ agreed.   Usually I steer away from firework threads.  Great context here.


----------



## dandaluzphotography (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks Guys!  I appreciate it.


----------



## Mecal (Jul 6, 2011)

nice!  I really like it.

and, yes, now that I look at it, it might be a smidgen too yellow?


----------



## dandaluzphotography (Jul 6, 2011)

Mecal said:


> nice!  I really like it.
> 
> and, yes, now that I look at it, it might be a smidgen too yellow?



I think so.  I'm gonna fix it.  Thanks!


----------



## rccena (Jul 6, 2011)

Now that is beautiful!!  Nice capture.


----------



## invisible (Jul 6, 2011)

Even if the WB is a bit off, it looks great. Thumbs up from me, beautiful image.


----------



## kdeerhake (Jul 7, 2011)

excellent picture!

I would have never noticed, but since it was mentioned it does look slightly yellow.


----------



## ascott (Jul 7, 2011)

Excellent capture, Danny. Look forward to seeing the edit.


----------



## Omofo (Jul 14, 2011)

Well done!


----------



## LuckySe7en (Jul 14, 2011)

wow, perfect shot imo.


----------



## RichardsTPF (Jul 19, 2011)

What are your aperture and exposure settings? The exposure could be more than 30sec right? Did you use TV mode?


----------



## sean2976 (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice picture


----------



## markmako (Jul 19, 2011)

Great shot.  If you shoot RAW you set WB to Auto and adjust it in post processing.  I think it looks great as is.


----------



## EPPhoto (Jul 19, 2011)

Very well executed!  10 sec exposure @ f/4 and ISO 6400?  Just trying to see how good my guessing skills are lol


----------



## Destin (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm guessing more like F/8 or F/11, and 15 or 20 seconds, iso 100/200.


----------



## EPPhoto (Jul 20, 2011)

Destin said:
			
		

> I'm guessing more like F/8 or F/11, and 15 or 20 seconds, iso 100/200.



That would be the proper way to shoot it, but I could see grain on the small screen of my iPhone so I figured the opposite high ISO route.


----------



## Destin (Jul 20, 2011)

EPPhoto said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't see much grain on my 21 inch monitor at first glance. I see some now, but I'm thinking it's SLIGHT long exposure noise. The DOF is too great for it to have been shot at a wide aperture, and if he shot at a small one, then I'm assuming he had a low iso and a tripod.


----------



## EPPhoto (Jul 20, 2011)

Wouldn't the DOF be clear at any aperture due to the distance being infinity?


----------



## Destin (Jul 20, 2011)

EPPhoto said:


> Wouldn't the DOF be clear at any aperture due to the distance being infinity?



Clear? yes. Both the fireworks AND the city in focus? Questionable. Thats a HUG depth of field man. You've gotta be talking at least a quarter mile, maybe more..


----------



## RichardsTPF (Jul 20, 2011)

Good question. To get DOF, we use wide aperature. I would like to use AV for example f11. What about focus? Shall I manually change it to infinity or let AF do the job?


----------



## EPPhoto (Jul 20, 2011)

I thought after infinity, everything is in focus.


----------



## RichardsTPF (Jul 20, 2011)

Destin, I am new to DSLR. What makes you think that the Aperture is too wide for this pic. IF I use AV and shot at wide aperture like f16, what would happen?


----------



## EPPhoto (Jul 20, 2011)

RichardsTPF said:
			
		

> IF I use AV and shot at wide aperture like f16, what would happen?



f/16 is the opposite of a wide aperture.

When you hear the expression "shooting wide open", it means shooting at the widest (lowest number) aperture the lens can go.  Common misconception among new shooters.


----------



## RichardsTPF (Jul 20, 2011)

Thx. So wide means large aperture (small number).


----------



## EPPhoto (Jul 20, 2011)

RichardsTPF said:
			
		

> Thx. So wide means large aperture (small number).



Correct


----------



## dandaluzphotography (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the comments.  This was a 7 second exposure, F/10, ISO 100, Manual Focus on the city.  I raised the exposure on the city a little bit in post.

Danny


----------



## RichardsTPF (Jul 22, 2011)

Haha,my guess on the exposure is way too long. I am wondering what would come out if I use 30sec. I will try it.


----------



## fokker (Jul 25, 2011)

Beautiful shot. White balance looks fine to me...


----------



## MarkMcLaughlin3141 (Jul 25, 2011)

Incredible shot. What were your camera settings if I may ask, and what lens did you use.


----------



## Actinometro (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice shot. Very well done.


----------

